# another MKVR32 made useless!!!!!! build thread w/ extensive pics



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

well... a while back i helped a buddy of mine "destroy" his R, never got a chance to post up a build thread for it. and now the car is going back to stock and getting ready to be sold :banghead:
and i guess it's about time to have a thread for it :facepalm: better late than never 

at first we went with bag over coils and firestone bags in the rear, but later we swapped it with airlift xl fronts


















custom cut bag mounts, for the rears we made it so we don't need to cut the spring cup/nipple thingy on the frame but still be able to go low



















and the usual frame notching stuff, except for this one we had to notch the rears as well, people say it's unnecessary but that's BS 





































on to the trunk... the R has more stuff in the trunk than a regular mk5, so when i build the floor i had to take things into consideration, like the battery and the connections and whatnot.









i had to raise up the floor to clear those stuff, so i made "legs" for it, and kind of made it a multi level floor (you'll see what i mean)



























and since the manifold is so big i had to bring it as low as possible so it wouldn't touch the top floor.









ran the lines through the battery box, had to cut in to the cover so the lines won't kink, drilled holes and used rubber grommets the keep outside elements from coming in to the box.



























ran the lines to all 4 corners, utilizing the extra line holder/clips along the underside of the car that VW left for people like us to use :laugh: it's almost like they know that we're going to use it for this exact reason. put the cover back on. now you see it now you don't.


















ran the lines for the gauges to the front, had to make a hole so the lines don't get pinched by the seats. made a rubber gasket for the hole so it won't cut the lines from rubbing against it.


















made a custom bracket for the gauges inside the cubby








crappy pic but VOILA!









now time to work on the tank













































back to the trunk...
mounted the tank, compressors, tighten all the fittings, electrical connections.... made hard line for the air/water dump valve...final check...






















































finalize the top false floor... wrapped in real faux leather :laugh:


















time to sacrifice my munny 
marry it with the tank pressure gauge... ran the line and electrical for the gauge


















aannnnddd TADDAAAAA!!!:beer:






















































and just for sh*ts and giggles :wave: lexie rims!!!! i actually think it looks good!!


----------



## cityxstar2k (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


great job rezie! 

hey i still gotta get my coils installed...theyve been sitting in a box in the garage for about a year now :sly:


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

Well what r u waiting for?????


----------



## cityxstar2k (Nov 19, 2009)

....for you to help me !!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

like the tank gauge!!!:thumbup: make sure you drain that tank.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice. That Munny gauge holder is sick. :beer:


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

i like the gauge holder idea. i like it so much I'm gonna steal it. Ha!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work, love the munny idea.. Wheels look solid as well


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

dan the welder said:


> i like the gauge holder idea. i like it so much I'm gonna steal it. Ha!


thou shalt not steal!!!!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Great personalization, nice DPE's! Sick R man! :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Love the trunk setup. I have seen the car before but never looked inside. :banghead:

Sorry to hear it's going back to stock.  Great job BTW! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Who is SHE!?


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Who is SHE!?


wait..... there is a picture of a girl somewhere?! :laugh:


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

albfelix said:


> wait..... there is a picture of a girl somewhere?! :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

the question is... why do you want to know?????? huh?????!!!!! i bet you would do dirty things to her huh????  lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hahahaha nope


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> hahahaha nope


i would :screwy:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

What size munny is that?! that is a GREAT idea!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

That looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> What size munny is that?! that is a GREAT idea!


the 8 incher :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

that tank its sweet and the chick is hot, well done


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

love the trunk setup and Lexus wheels look SO good!


----------

